# HD antenna connections



## madamd (Sep 15, 2006)

What type of connection(s) does an hd antenna use to connect to the tv? Also does anyone have any indoor antenna recommendations? Any information and/or links would be very helpful. Thanks MADAMD


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Madamd,

HD uses the same connector that current standard definition, cable and satellite use. It is 75 Ohm coaxial cable with an "F" connector. The type of cable is either RG-59 or RG-6 for most applications. Older houses and some antennae used 300 Ohm flat wire that connected with screw on connections. These connect to an HD receiver with a 300 to 75 adapter (or balum).

Mark


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk.com :welcome_s

Just a footnote to Mark's excellent comments - there really is no such thing as an "HD" antenna, per se, just as there was no "color antenna" back in the day when tv broadcasts went from B&W to color. It's mostly marketing hype.

A good place to start is www.antennaweb.org


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've experimented with a number of indoor antennas, including the highly hyped Terk antennas. The best I've found is a unique remote controlled antenna from Radio Shack. It's their model #15-1892. Here's a link to the description.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032204&parentPage=family

Be forewarned, however, that indoor antennas don't always work out too well. As Nick stated in his post, check www.antennaweb.org to see what type of antenna is required at your location. If you don't have hills blocking the signal from the TV stations and they aren't too far away, you may be able to get away with an indoor antenna.


----------



## madamd (Sep 15, 2006)

So there there is no difference in the def of the signal?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a difference in the type of information carried within the signal... and the signal is digital vs analog for HD transmissions... but UHF and VHF are still UHF and VHF... so while a digital/HD tuner is required in your TV or Dish receiver or whatever, there is no different antenna requirement for digital/HD OTA than there would be for analog OTA.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Not too sure what you mean by that. There are several different digital TV formats. Regardless of format, the data for a digital broadcast fits in a single channel. The HD formats currently in use are 1080i (1920 pixels wide by 1080 (lines) high, interlaced scan, that is, first the odd number lines are painted on the screen, then the even numbered lines. A full picture is presented every 1/30 second), and 720p (1280 pixels wide by 720 (lines) high, progressive scan. A full picture is presented every 1/60 second). Other formats are 480p (640 pixels by 480 lines, progressive scan), also called Enhanced Definition, or ED, and 480i (640 by 480, interlaced as described above), also called Standard Definition or SD. 1080i theoretically requires greater bandwidth than 720p, and gives finer detail in slow moving scenes. For sporting events, 720p gives a better, albeit somewhat less detailed picture.
Once again, there's no such thing as an HD antenna. As far as TV is concerned, there are UHF and VHF antennas.Some are designed for distant reception, others for local reception.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The antenna just receives the VHF or UHF signal which isn't any different whether digital or analog. As stated earlier it is the information within that signal that carries the HD format. And, an ATSC tuner to decode that signal.


----------



## nismo (Jul 20, 2006)

Just as an experiment, my neighbor let me tap into his Scanner antenna on the roof allowing me to pick up most analog locals and 2 CBS HD channels crystal clear. I then stripped a piece of RG 6 Coax, coiled it up around a non-conductive pole and stuck it out my window. This eliminated most analog locals but did pick up ABC in HD pretty well. If a piece of coax can do that, I can't imagine what a regular UHF antenna (and not neccessarily labeled HD) could do.


----------

